# Golden Knight dies in Parachute Accident



## DA SWO (Aug 16, 2015)

Didn't see this posted.

Apparently the Golden Knights and Leap Frogs did a combined jump with one Soldier and one sailor colliding in mid-air.

The GK (SFC Corey Hood ) died from his injuries.

RIP SFC Hood.

Here is another link:

US Army skydiver dies from Chicago air show injuries


----------



## Grunt (Aug 16, 2015)

Rest In Peace, SFC  Hood!

Sad story.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, SFC Hood. Prayers out for all touched by this tragic mishap.


----------



## Dame (Aug 16, 2015)

So sad. Rest in peace, Soldier.


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2015)

I saw this yesterday but there were so many conflicting reports. Preliminary reports say it is a canopy collision, but there's nothing solid.

SFC Hood's bio:
http://armygk.armylive.dodlive.mil/files/2015/05/Hood-Corey-SFC15.pdf

BSBD


----------



## x SF med (Aug 17, 2015)

RIP SFC Hood.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 17, 2015)

Rest in Peace SFC Hood. 

I saw the video on the news...it was heartbreaking.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 17, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 17, 2015)

Rest in Peace, SFC Hood.


----------



## CDG (Aug 17, 2015)

RIP SFC Hood.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 17, 2015)

Tragic. Blue skies.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 17, 2015)

RIP


----------



## HALO99 (Aug 24, 2015)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 24, 2015)

Prayers out to all who mourn your loss.

LL


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 24, 2015)

This makes my heart break. His family and friends are in my prayers.


----------

